# xfree bloccato in favore di xorg ?

## federico

ackman@altair blackman $ emerge -p synaptics

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/x11" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree (from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xfree ("virtual/xft" from pkg x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0  

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/synaptics-0.13.2 [0.12.5] 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.4  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-184  

blackman@altair blackman $ 

Sta per caso accadendo qualcosa di particolare nei piani alti di gentoo? Come devo comportarmi di fronte a questo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -i --oneshot x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

 

----------

## federico

Il che se non erro emergerebbe xfree una volta per tutte, corretto?

Mi domando come mai nell'ebuild di synpatic sia richiesto xfree, chi scrive gli ebuild non dovrebbe mantenere la "continuita'" del sistema?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il che se non erro emergerebbe xfree una volta per tutte, corretto?

 

Tu hai installato xorg? Quel comando non installa xfree ma fa credere al sistema che sia installato.

----------

## federico

Ah no ecco ho il problema inverso, ho installato xfree e synaptic mi vuole mettere xorg (synpatic per chi non lo sapesse e' un driver per touchpad) che io non ho.

Faccio credere allora al sistema che ho xorg   :Twisted Evil: 

Fico.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Faccio credere allora al sistema che ho xorg   

 

esatto!

----------

